# Saint Laurent YSL Jamie Bag



## Miss World

I couldn’t find a thread about the new YSL Jamie handbag so I thought I’d start one. Does anyone own the bag? What’s everyone’s thoughts/views on the bag?

Seen on model Anja Rubik in the YSL campaign.


----------



## highend

I was drawn to it initially, but found it to be unimpressive in person.  Also, all the ones I've seen have been all scratched up.  Ultimately, I think there's much better options available at that price point from SL and other brands.


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> I was drawn to it initially, but found it to be unimpressive in person.  Also, all the ones I've seen have been all scratched up.  Ultimately, I think there's much better options available at that price point from SL and other brands.


That’s interesting as I’m the opposite. I wasn’t drawn to it until I saw it in person yesterday. I really liked it but would love to hear others thoughts or reviews.


----------



## Miss World

More pics of the Jamie bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Some modeling shots of the Saint Laurent Jamie bag.


----------



## Miss World

The new Jamie patchwork bag collection comes in different styles including:

Giant Jamie bag (good daytime bag)
Medium Jamie
Small Jamie
Wallet on Chain Jamie (WOC)
Large Jamie Pouch (aka document holder or clutch)
Small Jamie pouch (clutch)


----------



## Miss World

Some photos from the YSL website


----------



## Miss World

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing the Jamie bag.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I thought this was a really pretty bag when I saw it online but I didn’t love it when I saw it in person. It was too wide and short and just didn’t work for me. It looks great in photos and the proportions might work well for others


----------



## Miss World

I saw a lady on Instagram wearing it in Red recently too.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

That red is nice!!


----------



## myluvofbags

I tried this a while back. Fell in love with the buttery lamb leather but it felt too delicate so opted for something else in red. It is a beautiful bag though and I do still think about it...


----------



## Miss World

myluvofbags said:


> I tried this a while back. Fell in love with the buttery lamb leather but it felt too delicate so opted for something else in red. It is a beautiful bag though and I do still think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094411


Thanks for sharing this picture. It really does look great on you! It even looks buttery soft in the picture.


----------



## Miss World

Pics of the Jamie bag


----------



## Miss World

This is the YSL Jamie Wallet on Chain (WOC). It has a flap compartment at the front and zipped compartment at the back.


----------



## happy27

I saw it in person today as I’m quite petite the proportion is way off for me but imagine it can work for a taller frame. The leather is gorgeous and buttery soft but i personally prefer the puffiness of loulou.


----------



## Miss World

happy27 said:


> I saw it in person today as I’m quite petite the proportion is way off for me but imagine it can work for a taller frame. The leather is gorgeous and buttery soft but i personally prefer the puffiness of loulou.


Gosh I just love the Lou Lou! I’ve never tried it on but the leather looks so buttery and I like the Y chevron quilting.


----------



## LuckyBitch

There seems to be a slight "dent" under the "L" on most of the bags shown.


----------



## Miss World

LuckyBitch said:


> There seems to be a slight "dent" under the "L" on most of the bags shown.


Yeah I think it’s because the logo is very tightly fastened onto the bag.


----------



## happy27

Miss World said:


> Gosh I just love the Lou Lou! I’ve never tried it on but the leather looks so buttery and I like the Y chevron quilting.



Yes love the chevron quilting on Lou Lou and chevron in general! I have the chanel in chevron, guess now I’m just running out of ideas of what to get next as a fun bag and Lou Lou caught on my eyes!


----------



## Miss World

L!m@2018 said:


> The bag in the small and medium are nice sizes. The large is too large. The leather is is lambskin so it is very soft, lightweight and delicate. But it is also had very little treatment on it so the leather is quite natural or as natural as leather can be. But this makes it fragile and delicate so it will crease over time and scratch.  It is suppose to create a natural patina over time.


Is the large like a regular sized handbag/tote? I love the medium size and I do love leathers that feel a bit more natural.


----------



## Miss World

The Jamie bag on Anja Rubik and an illustration of it.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Jamie


----------



## Miss World

Love these shots of a lady carrying the YSL Jamie bag in the Medium size. So chic!


----------



## chyclover13

I haven’t seen it in person but the photos look amazing. The bag has a similar feel as Chanel reissue. Gorgeous. I like the small size.


----------



## boeyshona

It’s a beautiful bag but I think pretty high maintainence due to the lambskin! I’m eying on the medium sized - it’s so chic!


----------



## Miss World

boeyshona said:


> It’s a beautiful bag but I think pretty high maintainence due to the lambskin! I’m eying on the medium sized - it’s so chic!


I think the bag is really for a true leather lover, who likes patina, character and buttery leather. Scratches will blend in because of the more natural texture of the bag, it won’t be like Box leather where the scratch is prominent forever. I wouldn’t recommend for a person buying their first designer bag or who doesn’t want to baby their bags.


----------



## haute-mess

i feel like id like it alot more if it were structured ie. like a chanel boy bag


----------



## Miss World

L!m@2018 said:


> this example of large jamie its slimmer but not big as a tote


Such a stunning beautiful bag. I actually really like the look of the large size. Does the leather scratch easily?


----------



## L!m@2018

Miss World said:


> Such a stunning beautiful bag. I actually really like the look of the large size. Does the leather scratch easily?


Yes it is very soft lambskin.  Has not recieevd much treatment.  It's natural feel leather .


----------



## Miss World

Beautiful lambskin leather and suede Jamie bag.


----------



## Zucnarf

Very interseting bag


----------



## Tinkles

I am really interested in getting the Jamie - I love the python-suede patchwork style one although...AU$6k...my other half might keel over.

If there was a black with gunmetal hw I'd go for it


----------



## Miss World

Tinkles said:


> I am really interested in getting the Jamie - I love the python-suede patchwork style one although...AU$6k...my other half might keel over.
> 
> If there was a black with gunmetal hw I'd go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149442


I would love black with gunmetal. I love aged silver and gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Gorgeous new colour YSL Jamie bag.


----------



## Miss World

I saw this black with aged silver hardware YSL Jamie bag, I wonder if it’s a new season release.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag in the Large size. I believe this is sometimes referred to as the ‘Giant Jamie’. I tried this on yesterday and it is a great medium size bag. Very similar in size to a medium LouLou bag or Large College bag. It is not giant at all, and not bulky. It’s very slimline but roomy.


----------



## Tinkles

Miss World said:


> I saw this black with aged silver hardware YSL Jamie bag, I wonder if it’s a new season release.


Oh I hope so!


----------



## Miss World

YSL Jamie in green leather and suede patchwork.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the YSL Jamie in Medium size including burgundy and suede patchwork.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Jamie in Large size also known as Giant Jamie. It is actually a great medium size bag in real life, not huge or oversized.


----------



## Miss World

Jamie bag


----------



## Miss World

YSL Jamie bag. Photo credit Parenthesebordeaux Instagram


----------



## Miss World

Style icon wearing Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag worn with different outfits. I really love this bag.


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Jamie bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Here is my brand new Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag. I got the Medium size in black lambskin with aged gold hardware. I absolutely love it. I love the unique square patchwork quilting. The leather is so buttery soft but it is not as delicate as I thought it was going to be. I’ve worn this nonstop for a week to both work and all weekend without babying it and not one scratch. However I am careful when opening and closing the bag because I have long nails.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> Here is my brand new Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag. I got the Medium size in black lambskin with aged gold hardware. I absolutely love it. I love the unique square patchwork quilting. The leather is so buttery soft but it is not as delicate as I thought it was going to be. I’ve worn this nonstop for a week to both work and all weekend without babying it and not one scratch. However I am careful when opening and closing the bag because I have long nails.


Beautiful! I like the proportions of this size Jamie and the quilting pattern is just so cool! Congratulations


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! I like the proportions of this size Jamie and the quilting pattern is just so cool! Congratulations


Thank you I am really liking it so far. The leather feels so luxurious.


----------



## Miss World

Selfridges photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag


----------



## Miss World

Magazine editorial featuring the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie Medium sized bag.


----------



## Miss World

The Jamie bag in the Large size also known as the Giant Jamie.


----------



## Tinkles

Miss World said:


> Here is my brand new Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag. I got the Medium size in black lambskin with aged gold hardware. I absolutely love it. I love the unique square patchwork quilting. The leather is so buttery soft but it is not as delicate as I thought it was going to be. I’ve worn this nonstop for a week to both work and all weekend without babying it and not one scratch. However I am careful when opening and closing the bag because I have long nails.


Congrats!!! Enjoy!


----------



## chyclover13

Great thread. OP how’s your Jamie holding up? Do you still like it as an everyday bag? Would love to hear from other Jamie owners too. I’m in love with the large size!


----------



## Miss World

chyclover13 said:


> Great thread. OP how’s your Jamie holding up? Do you still like it as an everyday bag? Would love to hear from other Jamie owners too. I’m in love with the large size!


Hi chyclover13, I have the Medium Jamie in black with aged gold hardware. I absolutely love it. I don’t use it everyday but I use it a lot, especially on weekends. The leather is so buttery and soft, I haven’t made any scratches in it. Any scuffs seem to just kinda blend in to the lambskin leather because it’s so natural and les processed. I would definitely recommend stuffing the bag well when not in use to help hold the structure as it is very soft. However I wish it had a back outside pocket to put my phone in.


----------



## chyclover13

Miss World said:


> Hi chyclover13, I have the Medium Jamie in black with aged gold hardware. I absolutely love it. I don’t use it everyday but I use it a lot, especially on weekends. The leather is so buttery and soft, I haven’t made any scratches in it. Any scuffs seem to just kinda blend in to the lambskin leather because it’s so natural and les processed. I would definitely recommend stuffing the bag well when not in use to help hold the structure as it is very soft. However I wish it had a back outside pocket to put my phone in.


 Thank you! Very helpful. Totally agree - A pocket on the back would’ve been an awesome addition to the bag!


----------



## highend

I recently picked up a the beige medium on a whim (couldn't pass up the great deal)....and I quite like it.  The lighter color seems less prone  to showing scratches....but of course comes with other risks.

Also, like this one for the new season


----------



## highend

highend said:


> I recently picked up a the beige medium on a whim (couldn't pass up the great deal)....and I quite like it.  The lighter color seems less prone  to showing scratches....but of course comes with other risks.
> 
> Also, like this one for the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287168


...some pics and more details on my sahara beige medium


I had originally eyed this color in the small Sulpice, but opted against it for other reasons (ended up getting a much different Sulpice in the end).

For those wondering about sizing, the below pic is a comparison to a more classic style.... medium Kate


It's a slightly longer than the Kate, but they're technically the same depth and height (though the Kate has less of a gap at the top).  For perspective, the pic below has a few bare essentials, including a SDJ card case, soft sunglass case, small umbrella, mints, keys and other odds and ends, with room to spare.


A nice neutral for me that compliments light, medium and dark colors.  Of course, I won't wear it rubbing up against dark denim....but otherwise think it'll be fine given I've Collonil-ed it as usual.

I've also been eyeing the green patchwork version (as none of the other dark green bags I tried this season ultimately worked out)....but, have been awaiting a further markdown that seems to have come......will find out soon if it's still available .


----------



## highend

...recent pics of Angelina Jolie in the large/giant






...love her carefee yet elegant styling of the bag.  I find it more appealing here than many of the other pics of this size


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> ...recent pics of Angelina Jolie in the large/giant
> View attachment 4304193
> View attachment 4304194
> View attachment 4304195
> View attachment 4304196
> View attachment 4304197
> 
> ...love her carefee yet elegant styling of the bag.  I find it more appealing here than many of the other pics of this size


Gorgeous! Angelina suits YSL bags so much. She looks so chic and effortless with the giant size. I love my Medium sized one, glad I bought it.


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> ...some pics and more details on my sahara beige medium
> View attachment 4288539
> 
> I had originally eyed this color in the small Sulpice, but opted against it for other reasons (ended up getting a much different Sulpice in the end).
> 
> For those wondering about sizing, the below pic is a comparison to a more classic style.... medium Kate
> View attachment 4288541
> 
> It's a slightly longer than the Kate, but they're technically the same depth and height (though the Kate has less of a gap at the top).  For perspective, the pic below has a few bare essentials, including a SDJ card case, soft sunglass case, small umbrella, mints, keys and other odds and ends, with room to spare.
> View attachment 4288542
> 
> A nice neutral for me that compliments light, medium and dark colors.  Of course, I won't wear it rubbing up against dark denim....but otherwise think it'll be fine given I've Collonil-ed it as usual.
> 
> I've also been eyeing the green patchwork version (as none of the other dark green bags I tried this season ultimately worked out)....but, have been awaiting a further markdown that seems to have come......will find out soon if it's still available .


The Sahara Beige is absolutely beautiful. What a gorgeous neutral and goes well with the gold hardware.


----------



## Talia1801

Does anyone know when the Jamie was released? I saw one online secondhand with a price that seems a little too good to be true. She said she bought the bag in Paris in January 2018. Was the bag already released in January 2018?


----------



## Carolelyons

Zucnarf said:


> Very interseting bag


I absolutely love this babe , the shape is very elegant and it feels amazing so soft. Yes it may scratch but I’m hoping it will still look lovely in time


----------



## Carolelyons

Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! I like the proportions of this size Jamie and the quilting pattern is just so cool! Congratulations


I have one too and


----------



## Miss World

Talia1801 said:


> Does anyone know when the Jamie was released? I saw one online secondhand with a price that seems a little too good to be true. She said she bought the bag in Paris in January 2018. Was the bag already released in January 2018?


I am not 100% sure but I first saw pictures of it on YSL ad campaigns it was around March 2018.


----------



## Carolelyons

Carolelyons said:


> I have one too and it’s just gorgeous . The medium is a perfect size and pleased to hear that it’s not too delicate that it can’t be worn on a daily basis - would hate to only be able to use on special occasions


----------



## Carolelyons

Does anyone have a picture of the Jamie bag that is well used as I am concerned about how it will look in a years time


----------



## BettyLouboo

Actually saw this at the boutique the other day and I was quite surprised how nice it looked in person. It didn't catch my eye online but it sure did in person. I may go back to look at it again.


----------



## Carolelyons

It is gorgeous and feels so amazingly soft I love it


----------



## Carolelyons

Does anyone know what the resale value for a Jamie is and are they holding thee value


----------



## Miss World

BettyLouboo said:


> Actually saw this at the boutique the other day and I was quite surprised how nice it looked in person. It didn't catch my eye online but it sure did in person. I may go back to look at it again.


It really is beautiful. I didn't really think much of it at first, but when i saw and tried it on in store i loved it. It is classic YSL with amazing lambskin leather, so luxurious. 


Carolelyons said:


> Does anyone know what the resale value for a Jamie is and are they holding thee value


The bag is relatively new so not that many on the resale market. However the ones I've seen on the pre-loved market are selling for close to the retail price. I think the Jamie is a bag for someone who appreciates lambskin leather and how it ages over time. It is so buttery soft, supple and reminds me of vintage bags.


----------



## bagloverny

Just wanted to add my medium Jamie bag! It's an incredible bag, esp at this price point. The lambskin is so soft and luxurious!


----------



## Miss World

bagloverny said:


> Just wanted to add my medium Jamie bag! It's an incredible bag, esp at this price point. The lambskin is so soft and luxurious!


So beautiful! One of the best from Saint Laurent.


----------



## Miss World

This season the Jamie bag comes in a distressed crinkled leather. This is the dark chestnut colour. Photo credit FWRD and Net a Porter.


----------



## angeljosephy

@Miss World I seem to remember that you purchased the Medium Jamie in Black, can you please share as to how it's holding up? I saw it in the sale recently for 40% off and am seriously considering it, but am afraid of the wear and tear on the soft lamb, and also its lack of structure. Grateful if you could provide some insights!


----------



## Abc85

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World I seem to remember that you purchased the Medium Jamie in Black, can you please share as to how it's holding up? I saw it in the sale recently for 40% off and am seriously considering it, but am afraid of the wear and tear on the soft lamb, and also its lack of structure. Grateful if you could provide some insights!



Can you please share where we can get it for 40% off? I saw on YouTube someone got it on sale too.


----------



## angeljosephy

Abc85 said:


> Can you please share where we can get it for 40% off? I saw on YouTube someone got it on sale too.



farfetch.com!


----------



## Miss World

Rose Blackpink wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Giant Jamie in black with gold hardware. She looks so good!


----------



## Miss World

More photos of Rose Blackpink wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie in the Giant size. Love how it looks worn crossbody!


----------



## Miss World

angeljosephy said:


> @Miss World I seem to remember that you purchased the Medium Jamie in Black, can you please share as to how it's holding up? I saw it in the sale recently for 40% off and am seriously considering it, but am afraid of the wear and tear on the soft lamb, and also its lack of structure. Grateful if you could provide some insights!


Hi yes I purchased the Medium YSL Jamie and have had it for over a year now. It literally is one of my favourite bags. 

I definitely do not use it on a daily basis. I use it mostly on weekends, shopping or nights out. I use it when I go on weekend trips away too. 

The lambskin is so luxurious and has held up very well. It’s not as delicate as people think it is just make sure you don’t scratch it on hard surfaces or long nails. But scratches seem to blend into the leather. You see this type of leather on vintage Chanel flap bags and they look beautiful even 30+ years later.

In regards to structure, I always stuff the bag and lay it down flat when I store it. It’s really a fantastic bag, I am actually considering purchasing the Giant Jamie too!


----------



## angeljosephy

Miss World said:


> Hi yes I purchased the Medium YSL Jamie and have had it for over a year now. It literally is one of my favourite bags.
> 
> I definitely do not use it on a daily basis. I use it mostly on weekends, shopping or nights out. I use it when I go on weekend trips away too.
> 
> The lambskin is so luxurious and has held up very well. It’s not as delicate as people think it is just make sure you don’t scratch it on hard surfaces or long nails. But scratches seem to blend into the leather. You see this type of leather on vintage Chanel flap bags and they look beautiful even 30+ years later.
> 
> In regards to structure, I always stuff the bag and lay it down flat when I store it. It’s really a fantastic bag, I am actually considering purchasing the Giant Jamie too!



@Miss World Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful indeed and much appreciated! Happy to hear that you are still enjoying your bag after one year. I saw the photos you posted on the Giant Jamie above and it looks really beautiful, although in that size worries about sagging / slouching might just drive me nuts!


----------



## chocolateolive

Currently obsessed with the brick color and am heavily leaning towards getting a black on sale—How is this bag not ultra popular?


----------



## Miss World

chocolateolive said:


> Currently obsessed with the brick color and am heavily leaning towards getting a black on sale—How is this bag not ultra popular?


Gorgeous! Is the black on sale? If so definitely get it! The lambskin is divine. People are scared of lambskin andcalways go for processed stiff leather but this is far more superior, it’s actually the way leather bags should’ve crafted like back in the day.


----------



## chocolateolive

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous! Is the black on sale? If so definitely get it! The lambskin is divine. People are scared of lambskin andcalways go for processed stiff leather but this is far more superior, it’s actually the way leather bags should’ve crafted like back in the day.



It definitely feels more delicate than it is— I also sprayed apple guard water resistant spray which makes droplets just roll off.

The black is currently on sale on ssense.com!


----------



## Miss World

I love this new Saint Laurent Jamie 99 Baguette ‘Carre Rive Gauche’ bag. It’s a smaller version of the Jamie and features a short single chain strap. Very 90s ‘Sex and the City’ style.


----------



## justm3

I don’t know why this bag isn’t so popular, but I’m kinda glad it isn’t . I’ve seen so many Lou Lous in the wild (and I love them all!) and also the Envelope. I have yet to see a Jamie outside the boutique aside from mine. I get so many compliments on this one!


----------



## Grande Latte

Miss World said:


> This season the Jamie bag comes in a distressed crinkled leather. This is the dark chestnut colour. Photo credit FWRD and Net a Porter.



I really love this chestnut colored distressed leather. It shows distressing at its best. It's so rugged looking, yet sophisticated and feminine at the same time! It reminds me of a Chanel flap bag I wanted to get years ago but didn't get to. 

Oh, oh, maybe now's the time.


----------



## Miss World

Grande Latte said:


> I really love this chestnut colored distressed leather. It shows distressing at its best. It's so rugged looking, yet sophisticated and feminine at the same time! It reminds me of a Chanel flap bag I wanted to get years ago but didn't get to.
> 
> Oh, oh, maybe now's the time.


It’s so so chic! I just love it the more I see it.


----------



## mssmelanie

justm3 said:


> I don’t know why this bag isn’t so popular, but I’m kinda glad it isn’t . I’ve seen so many Lou Lous in the wild (and I love them all!) and also the Envelope. I have yet to see a Jamie outside the boutique aside from mine. I get so many compliments on this one!


I’m glad it’s not that popular also!  The leather is so soft and luxurious. I picked up the WOC version at the outlet a few months ago and love it!


----------



## justm3

mssmelanie said:


> I’m glad it’s not that popular also!  The leather is so soft and luxurious. I picked up the WOC version at the outlet a few months ago and love it!


the leather was what sold it for me! i was eyeing other bags, but the leather on the jamie just feels more luxurious than the others'.


----------



## Jansen_Meg

chocolateolive said:


> It definitely feels more delicate than it is— I also sprayed apple guard water resistant spray which makes droplets just roll off.
> 
> The black is currently on sale on ssense.com!


Hello! I received the medium size Jamie in black for Christmas and would love any input on how to treat/pretreat/handle this delicate leather. I do have Apple Guard but would never have thought to use it. What can I use to clean it? Thanks!


----------



## chocolateolive

Jansen_Meg said:


> Hello! I received the medium size Jamie in black for Christmas and would love any input on how to treat/pretreat/handle this delicate leather. I do have Apple Guard but would never have thought to use it. What can I use to clean it? Thanks!



Just use a leather conditioner (apple leather conditioner is good) all over and then wait a few hours or a day to dry and then spray the apple guard evenly all over. For maintenance, to keep the leather waterproofed, you probably need to spray it every few months.


----------



## nikkich

Hello everyone, I have red Ysl Jamie. I find it quite delicate, and wonder do you have any suggestions on products I could use for cleaning and conditioning the leather? Any advice would be most helpful


----------



## ATLbagaddict

For those with the medium Jamie, can I ask what you carry in there on a usual basis?  I'm torn because I went into a YSL boutique last night thinking I wanted either a medium LouLou or Niki, but neither made my heart sing...then I saw the Jamie online in the dark legion red color and I swooned.  But I'm worried it will feel too small if I was in the market for a medium-size bag?  ...thanks in advance!!


----------



## Miss World

ATLbagaddict said:


> For those with the medium Jamie, can I ask what you carry in there on a usual basis?  I'm torn because I went into a YSL boutique last night thinking I wanted either a medium LouLou or Niki, but neither made my heart sing...then I saw the Jamie online in the dark legion red color and I swooned.  But I'm worried it will feel too small if I was in the market for a medium-size bag?  ...thanks in advance!!


I personally would not use my Jamie bag ever single day (although i am tempted to because it's so beautiful). The leather is beautiful and soft and more durable than people think. However it is not intended for daily use or a work horse bag. It is more for casual outings, weekends, dinners, shopping etc. If you want a medium size bag i would suggest you have a look at the Giant Jamie, that is in fact a good medium sized bag. The Niki and LouLou bags are more durable for everyday.


----------



## Miss World

nikkich said:


> Hello everyone, I have red Ysl Jamie. I find it quite delicate, and wonder do you have any suggestions on products I could use for cleaning and conditioning the leather? Any advice would be most helpful


I don't use any products on mine. The natural oils from out fingers etc moisturise the bag. However there are products specifically made for delicate leather products, perhaps search the Chanel forum for 'lambskin' they might have some good suggestions.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Miss World said:


> I personally would not use my Jamie bag ever single day (although i am tempted to because it's so beautiful). The leather is beautiful and soft and more durable than people think. However it is not intended for daily use or a work horse bag. It is more for casual outings, weekends, dinners, shopping etc. If you want a medium size bag i would suggest you have a look at the Giant Jamie, that is in fact a good medium sized bag. The Niki and LouLou bags are more durable for everyday.


Thank you!!  I unfortunately have to use a (relatively) boring Tumi work tote for my "every day" bag because I have to schlep my laptop and too many things too and from work.  I'm looking for a weekend bag but probably more for casual daytime type outings than fancy...and even though I baby my bags I may not be ready for the delicate lambskin yet even though I really want it!  Such a beautiful looking bag


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the Saint Laurent Jamie lambskin bag


----------



## Miss World

Singer Rose from band Blackpink wearing three different versions of the Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag including the new ‘Baguette Jamie 99’ style.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Jamie Medium in Dark Red/Burgundy colour


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson wearing her black Saint Laurent Jamie bag


----------



## Anesthestia

I recently acquired this Jamie in this beige/taupe color, it seems so delicate and I've yet to wear it anywhere due to Corona, but there was a little mark on the handle and I tried to clean it with Apple Brand leather cleaner + conditioner and it only got a little bit worse! I spot tested on the inside flap and the area I spot tested got a little more splotchy and dark. I would say the leather behaves more similar to untreated leather in that it darkens when it gets wet. When it's just water, the darkened color goes away completely when dry, but I would hesitate to apply anything to it.
That said, I love the color and style and have had my eyes on it forever, don't know how it wears just yet since I've yet to wear it out!


----------



## chocolateolive

Anesthestia said:


> I recently acquired this Jamie in this beige/taupe color, it seems so delicate and I've yet to wear it anywhere due to Corona, but there was a little mark on the handle and I tried to clean it with Apple Brand leather cleaner + conditioner and it only got a little bit worse! I spot tested on the inside flap and the area I spot tested got a little more splotchy and dark. I would say the leather behaves more similar to untreated leather in that it darkens when it gets wet. When it's just water, the darkened color goes away completely when dry, but I would hesitate to apply anything to it.
> That said, I love the color and style and have had my eyes on it forever, don't know how it wears just yet since I've yet to wear it out!
> 
> View attachment 4730063




I bought some collonil water and stain preventative spray for my camel colored jamie (it’s just slightly darker than yours) and it’s miraculously held water stains at bay.


----------



## Anesthestia

chocolateolive said:


> I bought some collonil water and stain preventative spray for my camel colored jamie (it’s just slightly darker than yours) and it’s miraculously held water stains at bay.


Ooh I did spray mine with carbon pro! Forgot to mention!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lover115

Miss World said:


> Style icon wearing Saint Laurent YSL Jamie bag.


What size is this bag?


----------



## quackedup

katrinax115 said:


> What size is this bag?



Small Jamie


----------



## kat.aryna

Soooooo in love with the Jamie bag in white or savannah/nude.
If anyone knows where to buy it new or pre owned PLEASE let me know


----------



## micahanne

Miss World said:


> This is the YSL Jamie Wallet on Chain (WOC). It has a flap compartment at the front and zipped compartment at the back.


any reviews on the Jamie WOC? thanks


----------



## tarheelap

micahanne said:


> any reviews on the Jamie WOC? thanks


I love mine! The leather is so, so soft. The open slot fits my phone, which is convenient for easy access. It's not the best for bulky items, though, since it's a relatively flat bag. Do you have specific questions?


----------



## micahanne

tarheelap said:


> I love mine! The leather is so, so soft. The open slot fits my phone, which is convenient for easy access. It's not the best for bulky items, though, since it's a relatively flat bag. Do you have specific questions?


Oh thank you! Yeah I was going to ask how much it fits. Will it fit a small sanitizer? The open a lot, is that like the space between the flap and the zipper compartment? I like that. I don’t have wow coz I tend to carry a lot but considering this one since it seems it can fit more. Oh last question/request, what’s inside the zipper compartment? Do you mind if you take pics? Thank you so much!


----------



## tarheelap

micahanne said:


> Oh thank you! Yeah I was going to ask how much it fits. Will it fit a small sanitizer? The open a lot, is that like the space between the flap and the zipper compartment? I like that. I don’t have wow coz I tend to carry a lot but considering this one since it seems it can fit more. Oh last question/request, what’s inside the zipper compartment? Do you mind if you take pics? Thank you so much!


I'll be happy to take some pictures and post in a little bit! I love this bag as a going out bag or on a day when I don't need to have much with me. Also, it was great on my last trip to NYC because I could tuck it under my coat easily to protect it without a big bulge.


----------



## tarheelap

micahanne said:


> Oh thank you! Yeah I was going to ask how much it fits. Will it fit a small sanitizer? The open a lot, is that like the space between the flap and the zipper compartment? I like that. I don’t have wow coz I tend to carry a lot but considering this one since it seems it can fit more. Oh last question/request, what’s inside the zipper compartment? Do you mind if you take pics? Thank you so much!



The zipper part is wider than an LV Mini Pochette (just for size comparison), there are 3 card slots inside the flap compartment, and the center slot is big enough for a phone or 6 ring key holder + lipstick. As long as your hand sanitizer is a travel size, it should fit in any of the compartments. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## micahanne

tarheelap said:


> The zipper part is wider than an LV Mini Pochette (just for size comparison), there are 3 card slots inside the flap compartment, and the center slot is big enough for a phone or 6 ring key holder + lipstick. As long as your hand sanitizer is a travel size, it should fit in any of the compartments. Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> View attachment 4891378
> View attachment 4891379
> View attachment 4891380
> View attachment 4891381
> View attachment 4891382
> View attachment 4891383
> View attachment 4891384
> View attachment 4891385
> View attachment 4891386



Omg thank you for this! Very very helpful!!! It looks like it actually holds more than other WOC. I appreciate all the help. Thank you so much! I know will hunt one down...


----------



## Tote Ali

Was in the store today looking for a puffer but came across the Jamie and fell in love... I had wanted a more casual look and something more every day but I just cannot stop thinking about how comfortable the Jamie is.  How have yours been holding up? I'm 95% sold already...


----------



## quackedup

The giant/XL Jamie isn't so great.
It's not a structured flap and the shoulder chain goes through the flap so if you have things in the bag and try to close it, its a bit of a struggle getting the magnetic clasp to align and stick.
Also, with the giant, it seems like its so much easier for the joints to show wear and tear where the triangle pieces converge *sigh*.
The lambskin has a thin finish layer on the surface that is super soft so the finish rubs off so easily... worse than any other lambskin....
Looks great and fits a lot but overall, wasn't a great buy for such a pricey bag....


----------



## Tote Ali

quackedup said:


> The giant/XL Jamie isn't so great.
> It's not a structured flap and the shoulder chain goes through the flap so if you have things in the bag and try to close it, its a bit of a struggle getting the magnetic clasp to align and stick.
> Also, with the giant, it seems like its so much easier for the joints to show wear and tear where the triangle pieces converge *sigh*.
> The lambskin has a thin finish layer on the surface that is super soft so the finish rubs off so easily... worse than any other lambskin....
> Looks great and fits a lot but overall, wasn't a great buy for such a pricey bag....


All great points, thank you! I ended up going for it since it was 30% off and I am just obsessed with that lambskin. Totally agree it'll need some TLC but also looking forward to enjoying it, one day it'll become one of those super well loved bags in my collection with the marks to show it...


----------



## kitesurfer

Anesthestia said:


> Ooh I did spray mine with carbon pro! Forgot to mention!  Thanks for sharing.





chocolateolive said:


> I bought some collonil water and stain preventative spray for my camel colored jamie (it’s just slightly darker than yours) and it’s miraculously held water stains at bay.


Hi All, thanks for the tips! I have the same camel colored Jamie (the darker version) as well, did the Collonil spray darken the leather at all? I am a bit nervous to spray that on the lambskin.


----------



## chocolateolive

kitesurfer said:


> Hi All, thanks for the tips! I have the same camel colored Jamie (the darker version) as well, did the Collonil spray darken the leather at all? I am a bit nervous to spray that on the lambskin.



It didn’t change the color at all. I would always recommend testing the spray on small part of the bottom of the bag if you’re nervous.


----------



## kitesurfer

chocolateolive said:


> It didn’t change the color at all. I would always recommend testing the spray on small part of the bottom of the bag if you’re nervous.


Thank you for the quick response! Will try and report back!


----------



## beccallyn22

Miss World said:


> The YSL Jamie bag in black.


Do you happen to know who the influencer is in these pictures?


----------



## Miss World

beccallyn22 said:


> Do you happen to know who the influencer is in these pictures?


Sorry, unfortunately i don't, it's about 4 years since i posted those pics and i don't think i knew who she was at the time either. However, looking back at this thread, it's so nice to see how beautiful the YSL Jamie bag is and it still appears to be absolutely classic in design.


----------



## Tote Ali

beccallyn22 said:


> Do you happen to know who the influencer is in these pictures?


You could try Google image search!


----------



## karyna_isabelle

Does anyone have the Jamie in the jersey fabric that can speak to wear and tear? I’m worried since it’s mainly cotton it might take on smells too easily and even color transfer could be a problem at least in the grey.. also the structure of the bag over time. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------

